# Can you?



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I was just wondering if you can catch bass at night?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep. You can catch some big ones at night. I use a worm or lizard, Texas Rig. I catch them on both bright and dark colors. Throw it near a log grass, Piers, etc. and work it slowly. Good luck!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, I'm a casual bass fisherman. I have a small pond in my backyard and I catch them on floating frogs and poppers at night.

Mostly they miss the lure when they strike, but it's exciting as heck to hear them attack the surface lure.

I've never really tried worms or, spinners, or crank baits at night.

I just like "hearing" the explosions on topwaters.

Jim


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I too have a pond where I live but never tried because I didn't know. Does it have to be a bright night or does that matter?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

jim t said:


> Yes, I'm a casual bass fisherman. I have a small pond in my backyard and I catch them on floating frogs and poppers at night.
> 
> Mostly they miss the lure when they strike, but it's exciting as heck to hear them attack the surface lure.
> 
> ...


I'm a terrible top water fisherman lol. Last night I had one slam my lizard that was floating on top of some grass and I set the hook way too early and about hit myself in the face with a plastic. It's an awesome feeling though.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

fishninmysoul said:


> Thanks for the info. I too have a pond where I live but never tried because I didn't know. Does it have to be a bright night or does that matter?


For the worm or top water?

Topwater no (It helps so they can see the lure) but they will strike at the sound.

Worm- I don't believe so, I think you'll have to try different colors.

I'm not a real good bass fisherman but I'm sure one of the better ones on the forum will chime in soon.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

black buzz bait+golf ponds=nice bass


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bass at Night*

Bass feed at night just as they do in daylight. They can find any kind of lure in total darkness.

It sometimes helps them a bit by casting a topwater(silhouet) or a noisemaking lure.

Topwater fishing can really 'wake' you up when a BIG! crashes your lure. JMHO C2


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

We used to sneak on golf courses as night and we would catch a ton of bass. We would use plastic worms and top water. The torpedo top water lure worked great but plastic worms was always the best.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Texas rigged black worm used to be my go to when my bass club fished our night tournaments. Any dark color but specifically black is a good night time color.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I fish quite a bit at night during the summer...that's when the big girls come out to play!!
Use stronger line, you may have to heave them out of a lot of crap.

Use darker colored top water lures at night, they show up better against the night sky from beneath the water.

Bass will tear up a plastic worm at night, they feel the movement as it move thru the water.
My favorite at night is anything that makes noise or water movement: top dog type lures, spinner bait, buzz bait, black worm, jig -n-trailer combo...they all work.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh yeah! Black or puprple plastic worms and lizards have given me the best results at night. I would use anything that made a disturbance on the bottom, Texas rigs stirred up mud pretty well. Or, I would use no weight, and skid across the tops of lily pads. If that failed, I'd use a topwater plug, and keep it on top to a few inches below the surface. 
Now that I think about it, every bass I've caught at night on a topwater plug bit when the lure was underwater. 
Good luck,
sj1


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i catch them up river on perdido fishing the dock lights. 1/4 ounce dark jig


----------

